# NightBringer AKA the NightPigeon



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Right - looks like I'm back guys posting properly. Bet you're all wondering what the hell been going on over here, lol, neither do I! But I can say that despite the carnage, work never stopped. Ok no actual model building, instead sketching, inking, learning my scanner and improving my photo tweeking skills. 
So what you're about to see is a WIP. Early drawings were poorer, they're shoved towards the top so you can see my progress as I work this creature out. I haven't got the model or any decent pics for reference, so hence a lot of headscratching. Still don't know what's with his left arm, is it a blade merged into his arm? Now this is a special compile, someone asked me to do it - so they better be bloody pleased! Also I did this on a A4 layout, so I've no idea if it's gonna be reduced or what. Maybe a PDF would work better, I'm unsure - guidance please.
Ok now on with the show....
Resting on _CONCRETE_, a _HERO_ spreads his wings.








And there's an actual model of it, whatta think? Swark!
Feedback always appreciated.
All the best,
Dusty:good:


----------



## Android089 (Apr 21, 2009)

wow 
those sketches look great


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

It has potential. I'll look forward to see the final mini :wink:


----------

